# Latex, where can I find it?



## Bigscary105 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello fellow haunters

I am looking into purchasing latex so I can corpse some pumpkins. I saw this done on Hauntcast. Where do I purchase this stuff? Online, Hobby Lobby, Michaels? not sure where.:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hobby Lobby and Michael's both carry liquid latex, so if those stores are convenient to you, I'd start with one of them. It's also readily available on line.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Party City/Factory card and party outlet also carry latex!!


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Michaels and Party City only sell in small quantities which can become quite expensive. If you're planning on using a lot, I'd suggest you look online for 1 gal sizes. Usually you can find it for around $50. I bought my last 5 gal. from Fright Props. http://www.frightprops.com/


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I get it at a local place that sells rc cars and planes, train sets, etc. It is in larger bottles than Hobby Lobby and Michaels, and it is cheaper.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I got mine at Michael's and used a 40% off coupon.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I needed to get some Latex also and I couldn't find it anywhere local to me, even Michael's. The clerks looked completely baffled when I asked for it. Of course when they gave me that stupid indignant look and said they didn't have any, I then told them it was for body art, LOL! I liked that reaction better. Hey, gotta have fun when you get disappointed. Anyway, I looked online and I found the cheapest price for a gallon at www.funfx.com for $44.95, item #028237, I chose the UPS shipping, $9.19, which was $2 cheaper than USPS. I'll write again when I try it.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Copchick, the same thing happen to me at Michaels a few years ago...being from the burgh we might have been at the same Michaels.....lol.
Pat Catans was the first place locally I could find it.


----------

